# Australian looking for drywall work in the US



## Krisb (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi all! My names Kris , I'm hoping to find work in the States in the drywall industry.

So , as the title says I'm in Australia, an Australian citizen. I have 25 plus years in the drywall industry. I'm 44 years old , and drywall is the only job I've had since the good old school days ended! 

These days visas are easy enough to get between America and Australia, and vice versa , pretty much the requirement is a guarantee of employment. 

Anyway , just a quick message now to touch base with all the good folk here! 

If anyone here is able to help point me in the right direction or offer advice , I'd really appreciate it thank you!


----------



## Krisb (Jul 28, 2019)

My email is [email protected]

(Hopefully admin here are fine with me posting my email!)


----------

